# Menhaden Boats



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Talking to a friend this evening who heard that menhaden boats had been working the bay, clearing out every bit of bait that had been bringing in our Stripers.

I hate to think that one day catfood will be the reason that we have no Stripers in the Chesapeake.

I know this political bandwagon has been bashed alot, but it totally pisses me off to hear that cats take priority over an entire species.

....Climbing off soap box....


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

thats one more reason for me to hate cats. not that i dont already hate them enough. cant they find something else to make cat food out of like other cats?

NIck


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The word I heard was they were in Sandbridge almost on the beach for several days.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I guess they didn't fill up in the bay, so they had to go out into the ocean too...Just Great!

Gonna need another hard blow just to get some more bait down here!

I saw three working last week (Wednesday) in the bay.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i hate those menhaden boats


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Actually the menhaden purse seine fishery is closed west of the CBBT on the Friday before Thanksgiving and in all VA waters between the Friday before Christmas and the Sunday preceding the first Monday in May.

Tom


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well... that seems to be better news.

I still wonder just what extent of damage those boats do to our entire fishery with their seasonal activities?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I was once on time for a bite a few years ago(it is a rarity for me,) and it happened to be a spot bite, well what da ya know the bunker boats showed up, this was the 3rd week of October, they worked the beach all day and night from Rudee to Sandbridge and by the next day u could throw a whole bloodworm out and not get a tap. Just goes to show you they are pounding the krap out of everything out there, let alone the fish chasing the bunker and the bunker themselves.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You'll sure as heck see those boats off Sandbridge during the fall and winter. There is nothing more infuriating than waiting for big clouds of birds to come onshore, then hearing the distant buzz of a spotter plane.

Within an hour the boats show up, surround the school and move on, leaving you standing in the wash like an idiot.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check out this post from another board, then take a look at mendaden matter.

http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP934078799&id=145735

http://menhadenmatter.org


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

there was the same type of article in the paper a while back...the "GODS THAT BE", don't act fast enough...thay let jap. shrimpers in years ago and killed the flattie and grey fishery(every boat inspected was over the limit and was still allowed to come back the next year)...they just gotta understand that if you you want tomatoes, you don't cut down the bush


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Is Jap short for Japanese?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tom Powers said:


> Actually the menhaden purse seine fishery is closed west of the CBBT on the Friday before Thanksgiving and in all VA waters between the Friday before Christmas and the Sunday preceding the first Monday in May.
> 
> Tom



That lets me recall the good striper blitz's,in years past...always after Thanksgiving and on or after X'mas.Man...no better feelin in the world than casting metal on the shore and landing SMALL 15 lb'ers


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Is Jap short for Japanese?


Looks it was jap. (with a period "." at the end.) abbreviation for Japanese and not intended as a racial slur in this case.

Hopefully I am not wrong..

Amer. Hairless F.H.B.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HighCap56!

And here I thought that a group of Jewish American Princesses had started a commercial venture....


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

damn... I should of thought of that one first...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Manayunk Jake said:


> Greetings HighCap56!
> 
> And here I thought that a group of Jewish American Princesses had started a commercial venture....



I know some HORRIBLE jokes regarding that "abbreviation"...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I know we got all bent out of shape during the 80's about Japanese trawlers off our shores, but these days the problem is entirely American boats run by American companies harvesting American menhaden.

Getting mad at the Japanese about the menhaden problem is like blaming the Russians for rude boaters pulling up on your spot.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

no offense intented(it was late and i was a little "buzzed"...i couldn't remember how to spell japanese)...the post was ment to point out that there is a history of this kind of thing...3yrs. after the fact they find out the damage they allowed...jmo


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

I have respect for every body having to do a job for money and too support thier family, I'm also a fellow comm. fisherman my self, I have 5 generations of it and I would like to support every other guy doing the same thing and same struggles that I go through, -BUT- pursane boats really do devasate(sorry for spelling) the area, I know this. I do belive that thier is a amount of harvest that god has intended for us to harvest, too much of any thing IS BAD, look at the deer in york town and williamsburg, remeber a few yrs. back about the big deal about the deer pop.? We'll I belive that every (fish game and so on) needs to be harvested, but not in this manner, they will sane an area and really "mess up" the area fishing and the fish themselfs. As a young crabpotter, we have regulations out the ying-yang, and it's getting worse. Thier making it so the family that dose commercial fishing and only dose that to support the familly can't do it any more...thier making it so you would have to run 2 jobs to stay alive... The pursane boats will make a hual through 4 lines of crab pots and not think about it twice, and runining the guy like me. I'm sorry I despise them, not the guys doing it, just what they do....


----------

